# recherche imprimante + scanner recto-verso



## zerozerosix (23 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

Je cherche désespérément un modèle d'imprimante multifonction laser qui aurait un scanner avec chargeur capable de numériser automatiquement en recto-verso.

Je détaille un peu : je cherche à numériser une quantité non négligeable de documents A4 parfois recto-verso. J'ai bien repéré le scansnap S300M de futjitsu qui a l'air très bien pour la numérisation, mais tant qu'a faire, j'aimerais pouvoir limiter le nombre d'appareils dans mon bureau et occasionnellement faire des photocopies sans avoir besoin de lancer l'ordinateur. Je garde donc le S300M en solution de "repli".
Il existe pas mal d'imprimantes multifonction avec scanner + chargeur, mais les descriptions qui en sont faites sont peu claires et il est difficile de savoir si le scanner est recto-verso (indispensable dans mon cas)...

Bref si l'un d'entre vous à une référence en tête, je suis preneur...

PS : pas la peine de me sortir une solution Xérox à 12000 , je suis pas imprimeur, il faut que ça tienne dans un bureau "normal" 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2008)

zerozerosix a dit:


> il faut que ça tienne dans un bureau "normal"



Dans un "bureau normal", ou dans un "budget de bureau normal" ? :rateau:


----------



## zerozerosix (24 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Dans un "bureau normal", ou dans un "budget de bureau normal" ? :rateau:



Les deux 

Si j'avais assez pour me payer un bureau de 1000 m2 avec une pièce insonorisée pour faire tourner un monstre multicopieur triface à classificateur intégré à biturbine je ne poserais pas la question : j'oublierais direct la possibilité de le faire moi même, j'embaucherais une petite nana, 24 ans, taille fine, jupe extra courte, et je jouerais au patron lubrique...

Bon disons que ça doit tenir dans 500 &#8364;... au delà ça revient cher la photocopie et je me fendrai d'un allumage d'ordi


----------



## cpa666 (25 Juin 2008)

Hello

J'ai trouvé ca

imprimante scanner recto verso | Comparer les prix et offres Imprimante multifonctions - Kelkoo


----------



## pfin (7 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,
je te conseille la canon MX850, qui scanne en recto verso


----------

